# Desktops don't load fully/can't interact with DE



## Brian Jones (Dec 19, 2014)

I recently installed FreeBSD on my laptop, and been trying to install a desktop environment. My main issue is that after installing the desktops (in this case Xfce and KDE), when I run them using `startx`, it loads the desktop background, and some icons and allows me to move my mouse, but I can't click on or interact with anything. In the case of KDE, the mouse cursor also has some weird pixelation around it. My machine is a dell Alienware M14x R2, so it has both integrated intel graphics and an Nvidia GPU. I have installed both the xf86-video-intel and nvidia-driver packages. Since it has happened on multiple desktops, I figured the problem was probably with Xorg.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2014)

Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log so we can see what's detected and what not?


----------



## Brian Jones (Dec 19, 2014)

Here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
http://pastebin.com/HfF1titn


----------

